# Problème de démarrage sur Imac G5



## ragdoll (30 Octobre 2006)

Je n'ai pas trouver ce genre de gros problème ou rien ne fonctionne...

J'ai un i mac G5 20'' Isight sur 10.4
- Il ne trouve pas le disque dur au démarrage (fond gris puis dossier point d'interrogateur)
- Il ne veut pas booter sur disque systeme ou meme sur disque externe FW
(La pomme s'affiche sur fond gris et puis le logo rond barré s'affiche)
- Il ne monte pas sur le bureau d'un autre mac en mode target FW
- J'ai zappé la PRAM pour voir mais rien de nouveau
- J'ai demarré en mode Safe pour voir aussi mais rien
- En Mode mono (pom S) rien
- Manip de l'open Firmware...rien

Ce probléme est bien au dessus de mes compétences...
vous avez une idée???
Merci d'avance


----------



## ragdoll (30 Octobre 2006)

J'ai enfin démarré sur mon disque externe en mode Pomme V
il me dit un tas de truc du genre:

Sur mon disque interne: "phy detected but drive not in ready state"
Donc en gros il a l'air HS

Sur mon disque externe: "Drive status: CL=0, CH=0, SN=1, AltStat=C1"

Mais surtout
"Apple SMU-Sutdown cause 2"

Et puis à la fin:
"Still waiting for root device"

Et puis rien
le disque externe ne boot pas

Help


----------



## therower (31 Octobre 2006)

j'ai déja eu ce problèmes . Il faut attendre que ton ordi finissent pas démarer ( sa peut prendre du temps ) allé dans préférences systèmes et cliquer sur l'icone démarrage arriver la on te demande de sélectioner ton disque de démarrage tu prend le dossier mac os X et surtou pas l'icone démarrage en réseau normalement c'est de la que vien ton problème ! ensuite tu clique sur rédémarez . attention si tu a des disque dur externe de branché il vont s'afficher dans ces icone fait bien attention a selectioner la bonne icone


----------



## ragdoll (1 Novembre 2006)

Bon je l'ai laissé tourner 2 heures !!!!
Rien...


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Novembre 2006)

Essaie de booter sur le dvd d'install d'OS X et d'exécuter le hardware test.


----------



## ragdoll (3 Novembre 2006)

impossible de booter sur un CD ou un disque extern !!!!


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben la c'est direct SAV...


----------



## ragdoll (5 Novembre 2006)

Je pense aussi
Je l'ai déposé hier à l'Apple center du coin


----------

